# Aspect Ratio/Print Size/Cropping...



## BuS_RiDeR (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok. So I own a Cannon 50D and have noticed that the native aspect ratio 3:2 is not the same aspect ratio as the print places here locally... I always have to crop. 

So when I do my editing and final cropping to print...  What aspect ratio should I be cropping to? Is there a standard? Or is each print location different?


----------



## astrostu (Apr 10, 2010)

You crop to whatever size you're printing.  5x7 is different from 4x6 is different from 8x10.


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2010)

You should be cropping to whatever size print you want to make.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 10, 2010)

astrostu said:


> You crop to whatever size you're printing. 5x7 is different from 4x6 is different from 8x10.


 
:thumbup:

At 3:2, you can print horizontal 4x6's right out of the camera without cropping, but you will need to crop for other sizes.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2010)

All 35 mm format cameras, film or digital SLR, have a 3:2 aspect ratio.

A noteable exception is the 4/3rd system which is like most P&S cameras in that they use a 4:3 aspect ratio sensor.

Most of the print sizes good labs offer are the 3:2 aspect ratio.







So you have to be mindful of that when you shoot and shhot 'fat', which mens leaving enough room around your subject in the viewfinder so you can later crop to the various aspect ratios.

That can be a problem when you change from landscape to portrait mode unless you know 'the trick'.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks for the input...  

KmH, thanks for the chart.  That's what I needed... I just didn't know how to put it properly in words.


----------



## den9 (Apr 10, 2010)

if you crop the picture manually, or dont print it in the right aspect ratio, would that make your photo distort (compress or stretch)


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, from what I've seen in most print shops... Around here anyway.  If the photo is cropped or printed using the incorrect Aspect Ratio...  the photo Lab will crop off the excess for you...  which may not be what you want.

ie: a 5x7 doesn't use the standard 3:2 AR...  So unless you specify what you want to the photo lab... They just do what they think looks best and not necesarily what you want.


----------

